# Hello from NE British Columbia



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome Susan


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Susan, 
I suspect you are not too far from some people who know a lot about bees, there are some big honey producers in your neck of the woods, I wish you lots of success.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Susan!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome. There are beekeepers close by... you just need to know where to look.


----------



## Yoav (May 13, 2014)

Hi Susan!
i am located in montreal  completely opposite end of canada but oh well.
i started using square hives this season.
curious about your perone hive


----------

